# Top 18 Fastest Planes in History



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2015)

Here are the top 18 fastest planes in history, see them all here.  http://www.historyinorbit.com/the-top-18-fastest-planes-in-history/

*Top Speed: 1,550 MPH
Price: $27,000,000.00
Hours To Get Around The World: 16.03 hours*









*Top Speed: 1,650 MPH
Price: $25,000,000.00
Hours To Get Around The World: 15.06 Hours*


----------



## imp (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice! But, Ma'am, you left out the Blackbird!   imp

Edit: But it may likely be listed, in the link. Sorry if it is!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2015)

imp said:


> Nice! But, Ma'am, you left out the Blackbird!   imp
> 
> Edit: But it may likely be listed, in the link. Sorry if it is!



Yes, it was #9 on the list.







The SR-71 Blackbird was an advanced Cold War-era reconnaissance aircraft developed by Lockheed in the 1960s. The program was known as a “black project,” which meant it was highly classified. The twin-engine, two-seater aircraft was capable of outracing potential threats during reconnaissance missions, including being able to accelerate and out-fly surface-to-air missiles if it was detected.
The SR-71 Blackbird could accelerate to Mach 3.3 (more than 2,500 mph, or 3,540 km/h) at an altitude of 80,000 feet (24,400 m).
The SR-71 made its first flight in December 1964, and was flown by the U.S. Air Force from 1964 to 1998. The Blackbird’s performance and achievements cemented the plane as one of the greatest triumphs in aviation technology during the Cold War.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, Sea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2015)

You're welcome John.


----------



## imp (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi! Hope I'm not treading on thin ice, you may know much more than I about the SR-71. Try anyway, though: Used special fuel mix, pumped it to the leading edges in flight to cool them, which heated the fuel, making it work even better. After landing, fuel was commonly known to leak out on the tarmac.

While living in Vegas, an old guy came to my place in  response to some small turbojet engines I had advertised for sale, his name was Charlie Bottoms. SR-71 topic came up. he told quite a story! His good friend, flew one out of Nellis AFB. He called Charlie one morning, asking him to please inform his (the pilot's) wife, he would be late coming home that night. He left for Okinawa around noon, returned by midnight! Stretch of the imagination?

Charlie said his friend received per diem allowance while flying of about $5000.  Maybe a story-teller, or maybe not, he bought one of my engines after correctly identifying it as having been used aboard a Destroyer Escort!    imp


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2015)

I never flew on any plane going Mach 1 or above. I would have liked to, but never even had the opportunity. My fastest was maybe Mach .6-.7. I flew Boeing 757-767 and our normal cruising speed was around 500 m.p.h.


----------

